# PBGFC's Steve Kaiser Memorial Tournament



## sledpeddler (Feb 28, 2008)

Congrats to the PBGFC for a great one day event! The Club had a great weather weekend for the Kaiser Memorial Tournament, at the WCI Lost Key Marina, commemorating one of the Pensacola area's offshore icons, Steve Kaiser.
Great job by the cooking crew for the Cap'ns Meeting led by Gary and Cindy Sluder, and the Awards by Larry Capps!
The Swee'Pea followed the Miss Mickey through the fog too the Pass, to find clear and calm seas once entering the Gulf. We ran south of the Nipple, and had six wahoo bites before 0700, putting three in the box. Robo had the big wahoo, at 58.8 lbs. Worked southwest towards the Elbow with nothing to show but a full belly after a 'Waltzie" breakfast. Worked back toward the 131 area, without a bite. We decided to head northward, since we heard a report of some small tuna north of the 100 fathom line. About 1430, our right rigger blew up, almost dumping an 80w before a ticked off Blue broke the water putting on a great aerial display. Robo was in the chair and made me realize that a good young angler is definitely a plus. Too much work for me. I was glad to be on the controls. He never let up, and brought a 96" Blue Marlin to the boat. We headed back in, hoping that what we had done was enough to carry us. As it turned out, Robo's 58.8 'hoo, and the release BM won him the title of "Mr. October". Thanks for a great trip to : Greg Whibbs Jr., 'pit boss; Robo Whibbs, grinder; Michael "Cheesecake" Craighead, ship's engineer; Greg Waltz, ship's cook (great meatballs and cupcakes); Paul Squazzo, chair man; and David Leblac, photographer. Congrats on Robo's first Blue Marlin.
It sure is sweet having my boys back home in Pensacola, spending time with me on the water, and running the show on the boat, while doing it well! Three trips on the new boat, with two blues, a swordie, and a bunch of wahoo.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Great job guys...I was on Miss Mickey and that fog was THICK!!


----------



## captgwalts (Feb 8, 2011)

Glad I was able to be along to see Robo's first Blue also happy to do the cooking


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report...hopefully you yelled "Venture's hooked up to a blue"...Steve woulda liked that.

buck


----------



## Justin B (Apr 4, 2011)

Sounds like a great trip. Is that a Topaz? It looks like a boat Ive fished on before in Louisiana.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Outstanding work! This fall is shaping up to be more of a blue than white season?! Glad yall were able to get out and support the cause and memory of Steve.

Robert


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Thouroughly enjoyed fishing it! Again, congrats to the crew of Swee Pea! We had a 58.8 hoo too. But, they weighed thiers first, so we was second. Managed the first place dolphin though. Exellent food and company!!


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Pretty boat, congrats!


----------



## D35 (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow, sounds like a great trip Greg. Congrats!

Dimitri


----------

